# A few pictures from work.



## clipse (Dec 6, 2012)

My day job is Solar Panel installer (crew leader). Here are a few pics from work the other day. I'm not thrilled with the way they turned out but I thought I would post them anyway and see what you all thought about them. 

1. 


IMG_4374 by clipse94, on Flickr

2.  


IMG_4362 by clipse94, on Flickr

3. 


IMG_4366 by clipse94, on Flickr

Edited to add: Sorry I meant for them to be in the "General Gallery".


----------

